

Goodbye, server configuration woes. Hello, Puppet. - KrisJordan
http://krisjordan.com/essays/goodbye-server-configuration-woes-hello-puppet

======
KrisJordan
For small teams and solo developers technologies like Puppet are easy to miss
because most documentation is geared toward a target audience of folks running
clusters of servers. It's actually super useful for small, single server
projects, too. This post is a soft introduction to Puppet for smaller projects
and dev system setups.

